# JVC Everio GZ-EX210



## Nawlins Jeaux (Feb 28, 2013)

My JVC Everio GZ-EX210 came with an included stylus pen, but I can't seem to find anywhere on the camcorder to store it?

Does anyone know where it goes on the camcorder? Kinda befuddled here.

Thanx, in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Googling the model number and the words pen or stylus gives no results, and the listed package contents don't show a stylus in the list of included items or product photos. Any photos illustrating the touchscreen features have all shown someone using their fingertips, not a stylus or any other input device.

Are you sure it's meant to be attached to the camera? Is there anything in the manual? If you bought the camera second-hand, maybe the last owner threw in a stylus as an extra.


----------



## Nawlins Jeaux (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanx, Koala...
The camcorder was bought retail, NIB. The stylus came with it in the box. The manual clearly identifies it's use. But, no where in it does it detail where to store it.
Since it is a very small stylus (similar to those found on older model phones, that store it in the phone), and because it has nubs on the side at the end (to facilitate sliding out of the phone with a fingernail), I'm sure it was originally designed for in unit storage on something. 
You would think that if it was not meant to be stored in the camcorder itself, they would have just included a pen stylus (with pocket clip) instead of this little toothpick size gadget that would be easily misplaced or lost.
Have been trying to get through to JVC, but we all know how hard that can be. Was hoping that someone out in cyber space may have had this model and found what I couldn't.
Thanx, again, to all who read this thread.
Nawlins Jeaux


----------

